# Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2007)

Hello Boyz and Girls!

Angestachelt von einer kürzlich erhaltenen DVD ("lure magazine the movie") mache ich mir ersthafte Gedanken über die Notwendigkeit und die daraus entstehenden Möglichkeiten der Wartung und des eventuellen Tunings meiner Multirollen.

Auf der DVD ist ne Anleitung drauf, wo der junge jap. Freund ne ungewartete Multi zerlegt. Dabei wird demonstriert wie schwergängig die Lager vor der Behandlung und wie leichtgängig sie nach der Behandlung sind.

Im Zuge dessen fallen mir diverse Tuningartikel (Kurbeln, Lager) ein, die ich schon des öfteren im Netz entdeckt habe. Bislang habe ich mir aber noch nie grosse Gedanke darüber gemacht.

*Wie haltet Ihr es mit der Wartung Eurer Multirollen?*
*Habt Ihr selbst schon "getuned" (Lager usw.)??*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Ich hab noch ne alte Abu Ultramag rumliegen (war meine erste Wurfmulti (Baitcaster könnte das heute heisen...)). Die ist dringend mal zu überholen. Hab die oft und viel gefischt und eingesetzt wos nur ging - sogar zum Dorsche pilken.

Ich weiss nicht genau, glaube aber, dass die schon an die 20 Jahre oder mehr aufm Buckel haben dürfte. 

Dringendst überholungsbedürftig!

Das Problem:
Ich trau mich schlichtweg nicht.

Technisch/handwerklich kann man mich getrost als Vollhonk bezeichnen.

Meine Multirollenpflege sieht also so aus:
Abwaschen nach Salzwassereinsatz
Irgendwann mal zum Händler bringen zwecks Grundüberholung...


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....Das Problem:
> Ich trau mich schlichtweg nicht.
> 
> Technisch/handwerklich kann man mich getrost als Vollhonk bezeichnen.
> ...


 
Daran kann man aber noch arbeiten... 

Meine Calcutta hatte ich schon des öfteren auseinander gebaut. War überraschend einfach.

Worauf man genau achten muss und welche Hilfsmittel/Mittelchen man verwenden sollte weiss ich aber auch nicht genau.

Kann hier einer japanisch? Dann könnte ich jemanden die DVD zum Übersetzen schicken.
Kauf mir die DVDs immer zwecks Technik/Drillszenen. Was der Typ wegen dem Baitcast-Tuning verzählt und was da auf den Sprays und Tuben steht kann ich aber leider nicht entziffern...


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@burn77 .... wenn Du anfägst Lager zu tauschen, wird's richtig teuer. Für die Miniaturlager werden, bei höchster Qualität und Rostfrei, schnell mal 10 EUR/Stück fällig ..... wobei die Mindestabnahme dann oft 10 Stück je Grösse beträgt.

Die Lager, die es bei den verschiedenen Online-Anbietern für "4,99 je 10er Pack" gibt, kannst Du getrost vergessen.

Noch was zum Überlegen: offen Lager sind "schneller" als geschlossene, weil die Reibung durch die Dichtung wegfällt. Dafür sind sie deutlich pflegeintensiver.

Man kann auch mit verschiedenen Öl-Viskositäten spielen (Bsp. ABU Rocket Oil - das macht die Rollen extrem schnell, läuft dafür aber auch flott irgendwohin), dafür sollte man aber das alte Öl möglichst komplett entfernen (was bei geschlossenen Lagern) nicht einfach ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Und wenn ich das jetzt von Jetblack lese, weiss ich genau warum ich die Finger davon lase:
Keine Ahnung von der Technik und handwerklich ungeschickt...


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@thomas - nen Hexenwerk ist das nicht - und man hat ggf. hinterher was ganz Besonderes. Kost halt nur Geld und Zeit


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hallo Thomas !

Wenn Dir die Rolle so am Herzen liegt,schick sie einfach nach Svängsta.Du hast ja lebenslange Garantie.Mit meiner 7000C-Syncro und 10000CL hatte ich es vor Jahren so gemacht,kostet nur Versand.
Deine Abu Ultramag war noch Made in Sweden,damals und auch heute noch ein tolles Teil.Meine XLT 2 Syncro ist auch so ein Meisterwerk.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Braucht man gar nicht nach Schweden schicken, übernimmt PureFishing als jetziger ABU - Besitzer, schon abgeklärt)
Aber danke für den Tipp)


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hast Du auch die Kosten geklärt ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Noch nicht.


----------



## Big Wolf (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas !
> 
> Wenn Dir die Rolle so am Herzen liegt,schick sie einfach nach Svängsta.Du hast ja lebenslange Garantie.Mit meiner 7000C-Syncro und 10000CL hatte ich es vor Jahren so gemacht,kostet nur Versand.
> Deine Abu Ultramag war noch Made in Sweden,damals und auch heute noch ein tolles Teil.Meine XLT 2 Syncro ist auch so ein Meisterwerk.
> ...


Hi fluefiske, habe auch Rollen von Abu , 7000C-Syncro und die 10000CL müßten auch mal überholt werden hast du eine genaue Adresse wo man sie hinschicken kann zum überholen.
Danke und Gruß
Big Wolf.


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hallo Big Wolf !

http://www.abu-garcia.se:80/
Klick : Kontakta oss 

Kannst Dich aber auch mal mit PureFishing in Verbindung setzen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @burn77 .... wenn Du anfägst Lager zu tauschen, wird's richtig teuer. Für die Miniaturlager werden, bei höchster Qualität und Rostfrei, schnell mal 10 EUR/Stück fällig ..... wobei die Mindestabnahme dann oft 10 Stück je Grösse beträgt.
> 
> Die Lager, die es bei den verschiedenen Online-Anbietern für "4,99 je 10er Pack" gibt, kannst Du getrost vergessen.******
> 
> ...


 
Hi Jetblack:

Wenn es sich entsprechend bemerkbar macht, dann hätte ich damit keine Probleme. Billigteug würde ich da sicher nicht verwenden.

Was sollte man denn verwenden, um die alten Öle/Fette zu entfernen?

Nach verwende ich dann wohl lieber Öl als Fett, oder? Kann man hierfür auch Caramba, Balistol oder ähnliches verwenden oder gibt es hierfür ganz bestimmte Öle, die zwingend verwendet werden müssen?

******Edit: Gerade entdeckt


----------



## taupo_tiger (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

hallo,

wenn du gut japanisch kannst, ist die seite super

ich würde bei don iovino kaufen (huch, schleichwerbung gggg), der verschickt sets für eine rolle

seht euch seine seite an, der weiss was er tut

und: der dollarkurs steht niedrig, die anleitung ist verständlich, etc.

http://www.iovino.com/conversionkit.htm

und wenn ihr schon mal dort seid, schaut euch don´s beauties an - alle haben mag 

http://www.iovino.com/reels.html


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@burn77 .... die jeweils tauglichen Öle/Fette werden oft vom Hersteller vorgegeben, was dann wohl auch eine Sache der Gewährleistung ist.....

Prinzipiell soll ein Öl/Fettfilm den direkten Kontakt zwischen den Wälzkörpern, Käfig und Ringen verhindern. Je dünnflüssiger das Öl ist, umso schneller macht es sich aus dem eigentlichen Einsatzbereich heraus  - aber umso schnelelr wird die Rolle auch.

Caramba und Balistol würde ich eher in der Klasse der Kriechöle mit sehr niedriger Viskosität sehen - ob die noch eine nennenswerte Schmiereigenschaft mitbringen kann ich nicht definitiv beurteilen, bezweifel das aber.

Zum Entfetten geht eigentlich alles, was Fett löst ..... vom bleifreien Benzin (stinkt) über Terpentin-Ersatz (stinkt) bis zum Waschbenzin (stinkt auch, aber nicht so penetrant). Alle diese Lösungsmittel sind - neben dem Geruch - mehr oder weniger Gesundheitsschädlich und somit nach Gebrauch, Sondermüll. Warn- und Nutzungshinweise sind meist auf den Verpackungen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @burn77 .... wenn Du anfägst Lager zu tauschen, wird's richtig teuer. Für die Miniaturlager werden, bei höchster Qualität und Rostfrei, schnell mal 10 EUR/Stück fällig ..... wobei die Mindestabnahme dann oft 10 Stück je Grösse beträgt.
> 
> Die Lager, die es bei den verschiedenen Online-Anbietern für "4,99 je 10er Pack" gibt, kannst Du getrost vergessen.


Das kann  ich nur unterstreichen, die Lager gerade für die Spule werden sehr hohen Drehzahlen ausgesetzt - rechnet mal nach!  Das hat mit den sonstigen Kugellagern in Rollen nicht viel gemein. Je kleiner die Multirolle/Spule und je weniger Schnur drauf, umso höher wird die Abwickeldrehzahl beim Wurf.

Die 3 Grundbauarten der Kugellager bedingen auch ein unterschiedliches Handling:
- offene (beidseitig)
- halboffene (einseitig,1 Dichtingsring)
- geschlosse (2 Dichtingsringe)

Die Geschlossenen kann man nicht auswaschen (jedenfalls nicht mit normalen Mitteln) und wieder anständig füllen, wenn versandet bleiben die versandet usw., die sind evtl. perdu.
Man kann sie aber gut in Getrieböl etc. einlegen um sie aufzufrischen.

Die beidseitig offenen kann man sehr gut waschen, durchpusten, entsprechend fetten und ölen, die sind am einfachsten wartbar, verdrecken aber auch am schnellsten.

Bei halboffenen hätte man theoretisch beides, die findet man aber seltener.
So gut durchputzen wie beidseitig offene geht aber nicht.

Ein richtig gut laufendes sehr dicht beidseitig geschlossenes ist schon eine richtige Pracht! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Eigendlich ein superinteressantes Thema. Ich denke auch, dass die da drüben eh viel mit irgendwelchen gepimpten Rollen fischen - sonst kann man nicht mit ner "Klorolle" so weit werfen...

Hier mal viele Infos (die wohl einigen bekannt sein sollten) von Japantackle:

so ein bissl Wartung
http://japantackle.com/Topics/Maintain_fix_reels.htm

Spulengeschichten + Schnur
http://japantackle.com/Topics/Drill_spool.htm
http://japantackle.com/Topics/drill_spool_2.htm

Wurfbremse
http://japantackle.com/Topics/brake_system.htm


Auch hier wird das Problem von burn77 (im Schnurthread) angesprochen. FC ist bis zu 50% schwerer als Mono. Dadurch wiegt die gesammte Spule mehr und es braucht mehr Kraft um diese in Schwungzubringen - was mit leichten Ködern schwerer ist. 

Das kann man "pimpen" indem man eine dünnere FC nimmt (Dehnung = dickerer Mono). Durch die dünnere Schnur passt gleich viel mehr drauf - somit kann man eine flache Spule nutzen - was wiederum leichter werden könnte - als die tiefere Spule mit Mono.
Andersrum könnte man auch einfach mit Klebeband - so eine Kreppband was sehr leicht und dick ist - die Spule etwas füllen, flacher machen. 


Björnie du hast doch auch ne Alphas - weißt du wie man das Lager an der Spule rausbekommt? Das Lager wird ja mit dem Stift gesichert, den kann man irgendwie abnehmen, nur ich will da nicht mit Gewalt bei. 


Kann man durch den Austausch der Spulenlager (das an der Spule und das in der Magnetbremse, die Rolle soweit tunen, dass sie im endeffekt der Alphas ITÖ nahekommt (was das WG angeht) oder sogar noch weiter runter kommt? Das die Rute in dem Fall dazu passen muss, sollte jedem klar sein - und braucht hier eigendlich nicht weiter in jedem Beitrag erwähnt werden. 
Klar um die Alphas vom WG ~7g - 20g sehr weit runter zu bekommen, muss man wohl viel tun. Aber im enddeffekt ist es doch nur die Spule die "wirft" und deren Lager. Also die beiden genannten Lager... Dazu eine dünne leichte Mono oder auch dünnere schwere FC mit Kreppband unterfüttert. Da sollte sich schon einiges an Trägheit einsparen lassen.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ...Björnie du hast doch auch ne Alphas - weißt du wie man das Lager an der Spule rausbekommt? Das Lager wird ja mit dem Stift gesichert, den kann man irgendwie abnehmen, nur ich will da nicht mit Gewalt bei. ...


 
Ja, hab ich - hab sie aber noch nicht aufgemacht....aber bald.

Meinst Du mit "Stift" die Klammern wie auf dem Bild hier?




Bild zeigt die Steez; quelle: tackletour

Die sollte man - wie hier geschehen - mit einer entsprechenden Zange entfernen können. Auch wenn die mir bekannten "Simmerringe" (heissen die so?) anders aussehen.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Nein die Klammern mein ich nicht. Ich mein das Lager an der Spule. 

Die Spule hat ja eine Achse, wo auf der Kurbelseite (also von der gesammten Rolle) ein Lager auf der Achse ist. Im Prinzip das "Gegenlager zur Magnetbremse.


Edit:





Quelle: Tackletour.com


Das Lager in der linken Bildhälfte.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@chrizzi:

Da geb ich jetzt lieber keine Ratschläge #t
Lagerwechsel hab ich bislang nur im Bereich von 2-Takt-Motoren-Tuning betrieben |rolleyes


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@chrizzi - auch wenn das im linken Bild nicht so gut zu erkennen ist....Das sieht für mich so aus, als wenn da eine Buchse auf der Achse fixiert ist (um in eine ensprechende Bohrung im Gehäusedeckel zu passen). die Buchse sieht so aus, als sei sie mit einem Stift gegen verdrehen gesichert (was ggf. auch die gesamte Achse gegen verdrehen hemmt, wenn der Gehäusedeckel die entsprechenden Aussparungen für den Stift aufweist.)  Das Konzept ist nicht neu und wird bei nahezu jeder Stationärrolle verwendet, um die Bremse der Spule zu fixieren. Normalerweise kann man den Stift relativ einfach entfernen - falls er sehr fest sitzt, kann es sinnvoller sein, die gesamte Achse aus der Spule zu nehmen, um an das Lager zu kommen (ist vermutlich der einfachere Weg)


----------



## Axel H. (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hallo Boardys,

ich habe mit interesse Eure Unterhaltung verfolgt. Ich fische auch eine ABU 7000C und eine
10000CL. Beide Rollen hatte ich damals anfang der 80er (noch in DK) gekauft und heute laufen siie immer noch wie am ersten Tag ohne dem extrem tuning.
Nach gebrauch am Salzwasser werden die Multis mit Süßwasser gespült und wie vom Hersteller empfolen mit ABU Öl gepflegt. Tritz dieser einfachen Pflege sind Sie wie neu.

Gruß Axel H.


----------



## Jetblack (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@axel - ich glaube, darum geht's nicht    Du wirst Deine ABus wohl nicht vermehrt für Weitwürfe einsetzen, das sind primär Bootsrollen.


----------



## Chrizzi (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Also die Achse kommt aus der Spule, dann sitzt da ein Kugellager und dann kommst dieser Stift, der das Lager hält und im Gehäuse mit den Getriebe verbunden ist. Ich glaube dass man den Stift rausbekommt, zumindestens hab ich irgendwo mal ein Bild davon gesehen.


----------



## fluefiske (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

@Jetblack !

Die 7000C mit oder ohne Syncro waren und sind in erster Linie Wurfmultis,die bei den Lachsanglern sehr beliebt sind.
In geringeren Tiefen benutze ich diese auch beim Bootsfischen in den Fjorden.Ebenso die 10000CL,die mit ca.17 Jahren Norwegeneinsatz unverwüstlich zu sein scheint.Ich habe das Gefühl : Das Ding überlebt mich.

Gruß Erich

Gruß Erich


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @chrizzi - auch wenn das im linken Bild nicht so gut zu erkennen ist....Das sieht für mich so aus, als wenn da eine Buchse auf der Achse fixiert ist (um in eine ensprechende Bohrung im Gehäusedeckel zu passen). die Buchse sieht so aus, als sei sie mit einem Stift gegen verdrehen gesichert (was ggf. auch die gesamte Achse gegen verdrehen hemmt, wenn der Gehäusedeckel die entsprechenden Aussparungen für den Stift aufweist.) Das Konzept ist nicht neu und wird bei nahezu jeder Stationärrolle verwendet, um die Bremse der Spule zu fixieren. Normalerweise kann man den Stift relativ einfach entfernen - falls er sehr fest sitzt, kann es sinnvoller sein, die gesamte Achse aus der Spule zu nehmen, um an das Lager zu kommen (ist vermutlich der einfachere Weg)


 






Quelle: tackletour.com

Ist das besser zu erkennen? 

Hier ist der Stift und das Lager schon runter. Wie bekomme ich diesen Stift raus? Drücken klappt nicht, ich will ja auch nicht zu doll quetschen.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Ach das Tunen beschränkt sich wohl nicht nur aus das austauschen von Lagern oder sowas.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewtdsolpolishing.html

Als erstes wird wohl alles an der Rolle richtig aufpoliert...

______________________________________________________________


Edit: 


So ich hab mal zwei Bilder von der Spule der Alphas gemacht.

Einmal die "zerlegte" Magnetbremsseite.

http://img503.*ih.us/img503/6526/img0547jj2.jpg



Und einmal die nicht "zerlegte" Getriebeseite

http://img235.*ih.us/img235/6456/img0548xe1.jpg



Und da dieser Pinn. Wie krieg ich den raus?


An den Bildern sieht man auch den Unterschied (Sol=Alphas), in dem Post vorher ist die Achse poliert und meine ist normal - 1/2 Jahr nach Auslieferungszustand.


----------



## taupo_tiger (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

|supergrihallo euch allen,

da tuning zuallererst einmal voraussetzt, dass beim zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen von multis möglichst wenig teile überigbleiben, möchte ich euch diese 2 links für den multirollenfreund dalassen. der erste ist die privatseite eines begeisterten aussie abu fans , der zweite stammt von einem seiner freunde

viel spass beim stöbern! (beide sind non commercial sites)

http://www.realsreels.com/


http://www.realsreels.com/Servicing/Ambassadeur 6500C3 service.pdf


frohe festtage euch allen - vielleicht ist ja ein tag zum multiwarten dabei!

martin


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Nanaspappi schrieb:


> Hier KLICK
> ist es beschrieben wie man vorgeht:m Das ganze ist aber *nichts für Grobmotoriker*#d


 
Hihi!
Gott sei Dank gibts auch direkte Tuning-Spulen für die Baitcaster! :q





Ich hoffe, da sind die Lager schon drauf.


----------



## Pfandpirat (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hihi!
> Gott sei Dank gibts auch direkte Tuning-Spulen für die Baitcaster! :q



Die hatte ich mir letztens auch schon angesehen (da ich mir eine Alphas Type-F bestellen möchte).

Was tune ich mit denen? Sind die leichter?


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Ich glaub, das sind ganz normale bunte Ersatzspulen...


@Nanaspappi: Danke... an Japantackle hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Der hat ja auch noch ein paar Tips auf der Seite.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Pfandpirat schrieb:


> ...Was tune ich mit denen? Sind die leichter?


 


Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das sind ganz normale bunte Ersatzspulen...


 
Gibts aber auch mit geringerem Gewicht!


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

ahäm....
das ganze pimpen kann man sich sparen wenn man von vornherein sich ne getunte kauft wie z.b.ne Steez
ich schreibe das bewusst so, denn für mich ist tuning und rumschrauben an Rollen nix...
Werkzeuge gehen bei mir ab 22er Gabelschlüssel bis hin zum Vorschlaghammer, alles was feiner ist, das taugt nix für mich...
will sagen da hebe ich nicht die Ruhe wech um eine Rolle in tausende von Kleinteilchen zu zerlegen..zerlegen geht noch ganz gut, aber der zusammenbau...ojeeeee...
ferner gebe ich zu bedenken, dass das wirklich nur Sinn bei absoluten Wurfperformern macht, sprich spezialisen, ich würde wetten, dass nicht mal 99% der hier werfenden Baitcasterfraktion, ihr Tackle wirklich ausreizt
Im Gegenteil, je mehr die Teile getunt sind umso schwerer wirds sich für uns werfen lassen, denn umso leichter drehen sich die Spulen, Lager usw...von daher sind Backslashs vorprogrammiert, die Öle sind dünnflüssiger und für mich gäbe es nichts schlimmeres als nach jedem tag die Rolle zerlegen zu müssen, weil ein Nachfetten notwendig wurde....der gewünschte Effekt, dreht sich hier dann gerade in einen nachteil um...
meine meinung....


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ahäm....
> das ganze pimpen kann man sich sparen wenn man von vornherein sich ne getunte kauft wie z.b.ne Steez
> ich schreibe das bewusst so, denn für mich ist tuning und rumschrauben an Rollen nix...
> Werkzeuge gehen bei mir ab 22er Gabelschlüssel bis hin zum Vorschlaghammer, alles was feiner ist, das taugt nix für mich...
> ...


 
Hallo Rainer!
Hört sich an, als wärst Du ähnlich geschickt und ausdauernd bei solchen Sachen wir ich!

Ich halte mich da lieber ans Warten als ans Tuning. Sonst hätte man sich vielleicht von Anfang an ne bessere Rolle kaufen sollen. Wenn das Lager trotz Reinigung spinnt - dann wirds natürlich ausgewechselt.

War schon überrascht, als ich gesehen hab, wie ein Lager vorher/nachher läuft, wenn man es nach einiger Zeit entfettet, auspustet (Pressluft) und neu ölt!

p.s.
Nochmal zum Tunen: Gibts eigentlich nicht schon neongelbe Spulen für Rozemeijer Multis? Das wär dann so als ob man nen Renault Twingo pimpt!! :m


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



burn77 schrieb:


> War schon überrascht, als ich gesehen hab, wie ein Lager vorher/nachher läuft, wenn man es nach einiger Zeit entfettet, auspustet (Pressluft) und neu ölt!




Hast du das mal gemacht? Oder wie kommst du dadrauf?


----------



## Pfandpirat (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich glaub, das sind ganz normale bunte Ersatzspulen...



Ah. OK. 

(Obwohl die rote Spule nicht mal schlecht aussieht |supergri)



burn77 schrieb:


> Gibts aber auch mit geringerem Gewicht!



...was auch das einzige wäre, dass mich beim Thema "Tuning" interessieren würde - Gewichtsreduktion.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hast du das mal gemacht? Oder wie kommst du dadrauf?


 
Hab ich doch vorher schonmal geschrieben:

Hab diverse jap. DVDs. Unter anderem vom "Lure magazin". Und da sind auch immer Technik-Beiträge mit dabei. Einmal gehts um Wurftechniken, einmal um "Hardware".
Letztens hab ich mir nen Beitrag angesehen, da wurde ne gebrauchte Daiwa verlegt. Es wird aufgezeigt wie schwergängig die Lager sind. Dann wird entfettet, gepustet, geölt. Danach wird demonstriert wie geil die Lager wieder laufen.

Bei so Sachen wie "geschlossene Kugellager öffnen" hab ich dann lieber weggesehen... |rolleyes

Diese DVDs (Laufzeit ca. 145 min.) gibts übrigens für ca. 15 EUR beim lieben Plat.


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Geringeres Gewicht heißt ja auch, dass isch das Teil leichter dreht... 


Ansonsten 





			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> ferner gebe ich zu bedenken, dass das wirklich nur Sinn bei absoluten Wurfperformern macht, sprich spezialisen, ich würde wetten, dass nicht mal 99% der hier werfenden Baitcasterfraktion, ihr Tackle wirklich ausreizt



Ich denke mal, dass mit der Alphas auch mehr drinne ist, als was ich damit kann. Aber so ist das nunmal.

Das mit dem Backlashs geht, ich hab mal spaßeshalber ein Tag ohne Magnetbresme gefischt mit "offener" Achsquetsche - es geht, jedoch waren die Wurfweiten nicht so gut wie mit Magnetbremse, da ich mehr mit den Daumen bremsen musste und so zu viel gebremst hab. Jedoch kann man kleine Entfernungen so leichter werfen, da alles leichert wirft - jedoch muss man da auch alles mit dem Daumen kontrollieren.


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Geringeres Gewicht heißt ja auch, dass isch das Teil leichter dreht...
> 
> 
> Ansonsten
> ...


 
auf kurze Distanz isses net unbedingt so schwierig, es soll ja durch das Tuning "Weitenjagd" gemacht werden, und da sind wir eigentlich alle zu grün hinter den Ohren|supergri
Lieber 2 m kürzer ohne Backslash als mit aller Gewalt Weitenjagd versuchen und nach 2 Würfen keine schnur mehr auf der Spule zu haben


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Ja, wie gesagt ich hab mit Magnetbremse (also mehr Bremswiderstand) weiter geworfen als ohne Bremse, da ich mit dem Daumen zu stark gebremst hab.


----------



## Räuberspinner (19. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Die Sache hier hat sich anscheinend schon etwas totgelaufen, aber ich versuchs trotzdem Mal.
Lagertauschen ect ist kein Problem, ich suche eher Teile zum aufwerten meiner Rolle.
Im übrigen eine Cardiff 301A.
Die Rolle ist klasse. Ich komme super damit zurecht, alles bene, aber diese Gummigriffchen gefallen mir garnicht. Ich hätte da lieber etwas Metallenes, ähnlich dem bei den RedArcs.
Nun habe ich gesehen, dass sowohl ABU, als auch Daiwa, Metallgriffe zum Austausch anbieten, nur bei Shimano find ich nichts.
Nun meine Frage:
Weiß jemand eine Bezugsquelle für sowas, bzw sind die Griffe von ABU oder Daiwa möglicherweise kompatibel?
Hat da jemand einen Plan??


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Schau mal hier rein: 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...man-freshwater-game-option-parts-bassart.html

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...erman-freshwater-game-option-parts-dress.html

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...rman-freshwater-game-reel-shimano-yumeya.html

http://japantackle.com/Tuning_parts/Tuning_handles_Shimano.htm

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/.../german-freshwater-game-option-parts-zpi.html


In wiefern die handles auf die Cardiff passen, weiß ich nicht. Da musst du selbst nach suchen, oder gegebenfalls die Jungs anschreiben.


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Wow. Nicht gerade billig, aber immerhin gibt es da, was ich mir so vorgestellt habe.
Werde die mal anschreiben. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Naja... mit einem Bassart Handle + Knöbbe kannste schon bei 160 Euro (incl. Versand, Zoll, Steuern) oder so landen. Das würde sich für eine 80-100 Euro Cardiff nicht sonderlich lohnen. Ich finde es lohnt sich eigentlich gar nicht...


----------



## Räuberspinner (20. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Ich sag mal so.
Für so 30 Euro hätte ich mir das gegönnt, aber unter diesen Umständen verdichtet sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich im Materiallager etwas Alu ausfasse und die mir selber mache.
Aber dann bin ich noch 2 Stunden länger im Geschäft. Bäh.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

DEPS hat auch noch welche.
http://www.depsweb.co.jp/product/knucklearm/knucklearm.html

Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Die Handles gibt es auch in Deutschland; Preis: 199 Euro


----------



## Räuberspinner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Oh mann. Das ist lecker. Sabber.
Haben haben haben.
Aber für meine Cardiff wahrscheinlich ein klein wenig overdressed.
Aber sehr sehr schön.
Danke.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Die hätten die Cardiff mal nicht lackieren sollen, also das Mittelteil. Ansonsten hätte ich mir auch Gedanken darum gemacht, die gesammte Rolle, soweit es geht, schwarz zu Eloxieren...


----------



## Mordendyk (16. April 2010)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hab hier noch was feines für die Baitcasterfans gefunden:

http://www.biggreenfish.com/Upgrade_kits.htm

Auf der HP gibts auch einzelteile etc. Werde mir mal in 2-3monaten meine Curado201 E7 aufpeppen. Mal sehen wie sich das auf die Performance der Rolle auswirkt.


----------



## Elbefischer (17. April 2010)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hier gibt es mal eine Anleitung zum Lagertuning auf deutsch.
http://www.enthusiast-fishing.com/i...ntent&view=section&layout=blog&id=9&Itemid=93


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Multirollen: Tuning und Wartung*

Hallo,
lebt hier noch irgendwer?
Und zwar würde ich gerne meine Multi lackieren lassen da die schon arg abgegriffen ist. Ist ne Team Daiwa Zillion 103 HL. Kann man das irgendwo billig machen lassen oder wird das teuer?


----------

